# PMR #6 Completed



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 25, 2015)

At last I finished the engine which came out great!!


----------



## dnalot (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi

Nicely done. Congratulations. Have you a video? 

Mark T


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 25, 2015)

Some very nice craftsmanship there. Congratulations


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks Herbie and Mark!

I will try and do a video, although I have difficulty with youtube

Regards


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 26, 2015)

Well I managed to get youtube working this time

Please see the engine running here

https://youtu.be/SlW16WPOCI4


----------



## crueby (Dec 26, 2015)

VERY nice!  
 th_wav


----------



## mungalhead (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice Job
Excellent finish and runs beutifully


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful!! Great work, Albert!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

Pete


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Guys 

Its a bit of an old post but thank you very much!!


----------



## mikelkie (Oct 11, 2016)

Pragtig
:thumbup: www.rsme.co.za


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Oct 12, 2016)

mikelkie said:


> Pragtig
> :thumbup: www.rsme.co.za



Baie Dankie!!


----------

